# International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest 2007



## Faruk Gençöz

International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest 2007

Closing date: May 31, 2007
There will be no entry fee but it seems ADA will ask each applicant the cost of the contest book and its shipping (JPY 2,000).

Contest application form will be uploaded soon at ADA �^ ƒAƒNƒAƒfƒUƒCƒ"ƒAƒ}ƒm �^ ƒlƒCƒ`ƒƒ�[ƒAƒNƒAƒŠƒEƒ€

This info is based on the outline attached to 2006 contest book.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

Aqua Journal December issue has published the announcement of the contest. The entrance fee is 2000 JPY. The announcement is in Japanese. "2000" is the only number I understood from the announcement.


----------



## dennis

Boo!


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

May be it is my mistake to interpret 2,000 as the entry fee. I need to find out a place to understand the Japanese letters.


----------



## turbomkt

Faruk,
2000 Yen is only about $20 US.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

I don't think $5-10-20 a year would differ for the comitted aquascapers. But having a fee differs a lot for the nature of the contest.

If the entry fee issue is true, I believe that the participation rate will decline. Decreasing the number of entries would probably increase the overal quality of the pictures in the contest. On the other hand international face of the contest may suffer from the existence of any fee.


----------



## Gomer

I am fairly confident that the 20,000yen fee is ONLY for the contest book. The entry is FREE. Normally, the contestants would recieve the book for free. This coming year, it will cost you 20,000 yen (~$18-20) for the contest book.


----------



## turbomkt

Tony,
20,000 yen is more like $200. You've got an extra zero in there


----------



## Gomer

oops. ya...so every who wants the book, send ADA your 2,000 ye and send me the change (18,000)


----------



## standoyo

Lol, yeah-right!

Second Gomer with regards to the 2000JPY is for the mailing and cost of the contest book. Says so in the piece of paper mailed together with the 2006 contest book for those who participated.


----------



## Sudi

Gomer said:


> oops. ya...so every who wants the book, send ADA your 2,000 ye and send me the change (18,000)


Hmmm... sure thing Gomer, just PM me your address  
It's good that they extended the deadline this year! I'll have more time to make the tank perfect! 

Matt


----------



## plantella

Hello from Germany 

I have one hot information for people who want to take part at the IAPLC 2007. From this year, ADA also accept contest application from their web site. Please access the website, and fill in the application form. You can also attach the picture:

THE INTERNATIONAL AQUATIC PLANTS LAYOUT CONTEST 2007

Good luck and best regards,

Oliver Knott
Oliver Knott - the aqua creator -


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

This is a great news Oliver. Thanks.


----------



## Ajax

I'm sure the number of entries this year will increase due to this as well. What about entry fees? Will they be paid online as well?


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

It is also great that there seems to be no entry fee. Gomer is right.


----------



## gf225

Silly question.

Can you enter more than one aquascape? i.e. fill out and send the form twice or more?


----------



## Navarro

No, one tank only and one front picture of your tank.
Cheers,
Navarro


----------



## standoyo

Well, my brother, mom AND dad may be joining the contest. [smilie=u: :bounce:


----------



## gf225

Navarro said:


> No, one tank only and one front picture of your tank.
> Cheers,
> Navarro


Thanks Luis.


----------



## ikhtiandr

Thanks.


----------



## KRajten

if i understood corectly the last days for seding your application form and your photo is may 31st.,and there is no entry fee?
thank you


----------



## standoyo

Yes that's correct. Only if you want the contest book you send them the amount ¥ they asked for shipping.


----------



## Troy McClure

Can I get the contest book without entering, if so, how?


----------



## turbomkt

I buy them when I'm in Japan. You may be able to get them through ADG or AquaForest.


----------



## Leonard

Hello! I thought I would have a contribution in the competition this year =)
I have soeme questions to you:
Do you have to be member somewhere to be able to send a contribute? How much do you need to pay for the magazine? Is this ( http://www.adana.co.jp/formmail/form_data/contest2007/_formhtml/form.html ) the only way to send a contribute, where else? Am I only able to attach 1 picture of my aquarium?


----------



## Steven_Chong

You don't have to be a member of anything Leonard-- just fill in the form and send it if you have a digital image.

May 31st is nice and late though. By that time, my current layouts will be finished-- and I'll be faced with the tast of choosing which one out of the 3 I have ready, to enter. T-T


----------



## Urkevitz

Do they send a confirmation email once you have entered?


----------



## Leonard

Leonard said:


> How much do you need to pay for the magazine?Am I able to attach only 1 picture of my aquarium?


 Someone who knows?


----------



## arowanaman

generally No they leave you in the dark for like 2 months. It happens to me every year:heh:


----------



## standoyo

Leonard said:


> Someone who knows?


It's about USD13 over here for the 2006 magazine. 
It changes every year depending on the thickness[?] of the magazine due to the number of entries[?].

How big the want to print the pictures etc will determine the cost. So that's anybody's guess.


----------



## jassar

Are there any rules concerning the images? like minimum size or water marking?


----------



## turbomkt

standoyo said:


> It's about USD13 over here for the 2006 magazine.
> It changes every year depending on the thickness[?] of the magazine due to the number of entries[?].
> 
> How big the want to print the pictures etc will determine the cost. So that's anybody's guess.


Every magazine has been ¥1000, so cost depends on conversion to your currency, shipping, and whatever else. $13 was a fairly reasonable price, I think. Right now, it would be a bit high with the improving exchange rates...


----------



## arowanaman

if you use digital it needs to be a minimum of 4 megapixels, you need to send a copy of the picture on a disc as well and a printed 5x7. and "NO" photo editing. There are point deductions if filter equipment is seen in the tank and if you have no fish.



jassar said:


> Are there any rules concerning the images? like minimum size or water marking?


----------



## slickwillislim

I was going to enter just for fun, but if we have to mail a 5x7 and a disk I don't think nearly as many people will enter the contest, including me. Of course those people who are passionate enough to place well are willing to go through the extra couple steps...


----------



## Jason Baliban

arowanaman said:


> if you use digital it needs to be a minimum of 4 megapixels, you need to send a copy of the picture on a disc as well and a printed 5x7. and "NO" photo editing. There are point deductions if filter equipment is seen in the tank and if you have no fish.


I read this too, how strict are they really. Can you crop? What about curves and sharpening? Anyone have first hand experience on this?

Thanks

jB


----------



## arowanaman

yes as a matter of fact I croped my picture from this last year and I bet I should have done better but I placed 170th and they made my picture really small.:faint: Not that I think I am all that great but the tank was definatly unique in a good way.



Jason Baliban said:


> I read this too, how strict are they really. Can you crop? What about curves and sharpening? Anyone have first hand experience on this?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> jB


----------



## slickwillislim

I read the announcement again and I got the impression that you had to one or the other hard copy or online submission. Am I missing something?


----------



## Ajax

I read through the rules again too, and I didn't see anywhere that you had to submit a hard copy with the online photo submission. It does say not to trim or retouch the photo though. I guess they are going to handle all the lens distortion correction?


----------



## redstrat

wish the deadline was a couple weeks later, I dont think I will make it this year.


----------



## slickwillislim

I never read the no cropping/editing rule. I should have taken better photos. 

Mine need a little sharpening and a little color tweaking, and of course cropping. I guess I will learn from this and use my camera to adjust these sort of thing for next year. If only I could have spent sometime and read how to use my Canon G7 before taking the photos. Stupid me. 

I will still send my tank in but I am not expecting much. Hopefully they don't through picture away all together. They should have a junior section for people under 18, give us kids a fighting chance. 

Good luck to the rest of you guys. It would be nice to see an American get near the top one day.


----------



## arowanaman

I am not sure what the rules are for internet submissions. You all are right this year they are not asking you for a printed copy of your tank for the Digital camera photo option, every other year you had to submit a 5x7 and the picture on a disc so they could process it themselves.

Back in 2004 I placed 39th finally made it in the top 50 but this last year not so well. I have the photo's of my tanks professionally taken to help my odds.


----------



## slickwillislim

39th thats pretty good. Do you have a link?

Proffesional photography... Is this through a friend or something? How do you go about finding a professional photographer that can shoot an aquarium. I might look into that one day if I ever get to that level.


----------



## arowanaman

HMM I do not have a link to the picture exact sorry but you can see it in the contest book back in 2004. 

As for the photographer was a customer of mine that I installed a home theatre for that I made some stereo trade deals with to get him to take pictures of my tanks and now it has been a tradition every year now. works out for him just improves his portfolio in what he can do, and I get increadible photo's of my tanks. It is hard to have a picture do your tank justice but with $40,000. worth of equipment taking the pictures really does capture the quality of your tank.


----------



## slickwillislim

Wow 40,000 worth of equipment, proffesional photographer. Nice.

BTW Urkevitz: I recieved a confirmation Email.

I just picked one of my photos where the Green neons where schooling pretty well and I had done a good job blacking out the light from above. I didn't edit a single thing.


----------



## arowanaman

everyone entering I truly wish you all the best of luck in the contest I have seen allot of tanks on this forum that I believe are allot better than mine so sencirly best of luck to all. 

When I get the photo's taken the aquarium lights are not even used just the strobe lighting this is the trick to bring out your reds because lower temperature lighting makes reds more vibrant just allitle help to the competitition. Plus with strobes you can make your shutter speed faster which will make your fish not blur and bring out more detail.


----------



## Leonard

I don't really know if I'll finish my scape niether.. but I hope so.

Nice that they send a comfirmation. I would feel uncomfortable to not been comfirmed and that I might would miss the whole competion =)
When do they send info about when and how you can buy the magazine with all entries?

I also have Canon G7! It'll be nice to see how they judge my tank! I think I'm the youngest person from Sweden who joins! 15 years old 

Don't you think I can cut the images so that I can put away a part of my room which don't belongs to my tank?


----------



## Ajax

Yes you can crop & adjust lens distortion before entering it.


----------



## slickwillislim

Oh. Well I guess I got confused by the contest application from. I sent in a completely untouched photo straight from my camera. Its a jpeg because the G7 doesn't take pictures in RAW so I didn't change anything. Now I wish I had atleast cropped it and sharpened it a tiny bit.


----------



## arowanaman

you did right by not touching the picture on the application form under the Digital camera data information it say's "Do not make any image processing such as trimming or retouch". I'm almost positive that is why they made my picture so small in the book and maybe not placed as well as it could of.



slickwillislim said:


> Oh. Well I guess I got confused by the contest application from. I sent in a completely untouched photo straight from my camera. Its a jpeg because the G7 doesn't take pictures in RAW so I didn't change anything. Now I wish I had atleast cropped it and sharpened it a tiny bit.


----------



## Ajax

arowanaman said:


> you did right by not touching the picture on the application form under the Digital camera data information it say's "Do not make any image processing such as trimming or retouch". I'm almost positive that is why they made my picture so small in the book and maybe not placed as well as it could of.


I know it does, but I have it from a VERY reliable source that those kinds of modifications are acceptable.


----------



## Jason Baliban

Ajax said:


> I know it does, but I have it from a VERY reliable source that those kinds of modifications are acceptable.


Would you mind asking your source what is fine and what is not fine for digital adjustments?

Thanks

jB


----------



## Leonard

I've now send a contribution to ADA and have got a confirmation too. Now I want to change the image I send to them, can they replace it in some way or is it impossible?


----------



## standoyo

I shot on RAW and the file is 15.8MB, way over for the online submission of 10MB, so I cropped! lol.
Saved it on jpeg and sent it with a note if you need the 15.8MB file just let me know! whahaha. :mrgreen: :heh:

I think if you crop, leave room so that you can see the outer edges of the aquarium. They want to see the whole aquarium. Some guys just show the side of the tank that looks good. lol.


BTW, last day today! good luck everybody!


----------



## Ajax

Yeah good luck to everyone who entered this year!


----------



## stepheus

I dunno if its been discussed before, but this 2006 1st place winner has red glosso. And the glosso on the sides have a funny shade of green.


----------



## Mellonman

stepheus said:


> I dunno if its been discussed before, but this 2006 1st place winner has red glosso. And the glosso on the sides have a funny shade of green.


Damn right... 
Each time I look at this picture, it makes me wonder about the so-called "forbidden" pictures modifications...


----------



## SOLOMON

nutrient deficiency can cause glosso to change colour, maybe not to those extremes though...


----------



## zig

Always wondered about this picture as well, I put it down to nutrient deficiency stress related colouring to bring out the reds in the other plants but I could be wrong, people wouldn't cheat would they 

Good luck to all who have entered this years contest.


----------



## standoyo

Hi guys,
This may be news to you but as a person working in the Ad industry, that pic was shot well and the glosso indeed looks red but it's not, it's lit a very warm tone.

If you notice the shadowed glosso close to the rocks are green. This can only mean that the backlight is a very warm light. Same goes for the plant-Rotala nanjean in the sides of tank are greenish. People that farm _Rotala nanjean_ here have never seen red _Rotala nanjean_ nor red glosso. Hope that answers your doubts about photoshopping etc. Not that I can say he didn't but he definitely did the warm lighting on camera.

This is controversial but it's creative lighting done nicely. Though I may not agree with it but it was done so well like those autumn like bg setting style of lighting except the warm light was shone into the tank instead of the bg.


----------



## stepheus

I dont think lighting can be so specific that it is about to create the street of yellow glosso and that island of green glosso on the right side. Unless the guy who took the picture of the tank has light guns, lasers or something. plus, the the rummy nose have blue bodies.

I applaud that he only used 3 species of plants glosso, rotala and eleocharis. not many great scapes has been done with so little plant selection. lets not talk about HC only iwagumis lol. however, coloring them with photoshop or even creative lighting is very absurd. I agree that lighting is used extensively in ad prints. but arent the use of natural plant colours important to determine a good layout and health of the tank?

What makes my baffled is the fact that this dude
1. has similar aquascape as one of the contestants of the year before, 
2. did some whacky color morph on the glosso which i doubt is anything to do with nutrients bcos its almost impossible to target which plant should be nutrient deficient. if it was really something to do with playing with nutrient i ll give him props

very sorry. i was quite shocked when i saw the pic early this year. heh. it was cooked up inside me while i tried to look for a logical explanation for it, since i know Amano wudnt pass a tank for 1st place if its not great. but, I guess it ll remain a mystery till the photographer owns up.

No offense taken aight. It not like I can do anything about it. All this just for mere discussion really.


----------



## Ajax

I'm not trying to defend the guy, but from what I heard he's dang near main lining ECA, Seachem iron and traces plus he's running 5 wpg over that tank. The pics I have seen the glosso doesn't stand out as much in the picture posted above.


----------



## stepheus

Point taken. Very sorry if i offended anyone. Dint mean to step on anything  Peace and good luck for this yr's contest everyone!


----------



## Mellonman

What strikes me are not the yellowish/orange parts of the glosso but on the contrary, the almost blue parts... can't believe this is natural...


----------



## redstrat

Mellonman said:


> What strikes me are not the yellowish/orange parts of the glosso but on the contrary, the almost blue parts... can't believe this is natural...


it definately appears unnatural to me too I'd be very suprised to hear that this photo didn't have any editing or retouching done. the greens are even weird and almost glow like they would if a program like photoshop were used to modify the coloration... hmmm.


----------



## standoyo

Some points to ponder.

1.The format of the pic was converted to .EPS files by ADA and this affects the colours. Try it. 
Try just converting your RGB files to CMYK if you know how nd see the difference.
2.Don't underestimate an engineer's ability to shoot good pictures or get someone to. A flash with a CTO filter would be able to get the warmth/shadow backlight easily.
3.He did say he used ECA liberally and every 3 days WC. True dedication. He shot pics evertime before he trimmed.
4.If he were to photoshop to get an unnatural green, that would be counterproductive wouldn't it? If he did photoshop the colours, I would say he isn't very good at it.
5.Just setting digital camera to 'vivid' would make a good run for Fuji Velvia.
6.Kudos to him for his efforts. The judges gave him the title. Doesn't that say something to you guys?


----------



## arowanaman

The tank I submitted this year has absolutly no edditing not even cropping. All the effects were done with filters on the strobe lights and light barriers to controle lighting to different places. My point is the rocks in the tank under normal conditions look ash grey and in the photo's after the light filtering the rocks look more brown, but reds that looked decent under normal lighting look radiant under controlled lighting. After seeing what you can do with proper equipment I believe last years winner could of done it with the right equipment. Though the Glosssostigma does look Ill in the forfront.


I want to post the picture I submitted but ADA might not like that and the file is also 88mb.


----------



## Ajax

arowanaman said:


> I want to post the picture I submitted but ADA might not like that and the file is also 88mb.


88Mb! :jaw: How many megapixels is your camera to put out a file like that? Mine is only 4mp, and the largest file I get is around 3Mb. I'll bet that pic has some serious detail & sharpness!


----------



## arowanaman

I believe it is a 20.5 Megapixel High resolution large format digital camera "haselblad p25 I think that is how you spell it I don't know I have the pictures taken by a buddy that does professional photography and has all state of the art photo equipment.


----------



## Ajax

Dang that's sweet! I so need a new camera. I've been looking, but I have so many other things to buy these days.


----------



## Leonard

When should the results be published by ADA? sometime in July, but are there a decided date?

I also have an other question: How do you see in what rank a aquarium became in earlier competitions? I can see if contributions are in 1:st, 2:nd or 3:rd place in their own group, but how do you see which result it got in the hole competition or if they had a bader score than 1:st, 2:nd or 3:rd rank in their own group?


----------



## arowanaman

You can go to aquaforestaquarium.com and buy the back issues of the contest books from past years. Well worth buying.


Leonard said:


> When should the results be published by ADA? sometime in July, but are there a decided date?
> 
> I also have an other question: How do you see in what rank a aquarium became in earlier competitions? I can see if contributions are in 1:st, 2:nd or 3:rd place in their own group, but how do you see which result it got in the hole competition or if they had a bader score than 1:st, 2:nd or 3:rd rank in their own group?


----------



## ESD

stepheus said:


> I dunno if its been discussed before, but this 2006 1st place winner has red glosso. And the glosso on the sides have a funny shade of green.


the glosso will turn red under very high lighting environment.
Mr. Chen ever publish the picture in Taiwan's forum, Coralbbs.
You may visit the following link:
http://coralbbs.twbbs.org/cgi-bin/topic.cgi?forum=24&topic=4622
The glosso was planted in 90cmx45cmx45cm with 216W lighting (T8 30Wx2 + T5 39W*4)


----------



## darkfury18

wow :shock: that red glosso looks awesome


----------



## plantella

Entries 2007:

Participation national several 49 national applicant total number 1,141 names
Australia (18] Austria (1) Belarus (1) Belgium (1) Bolivia (1) Brazil (7) Bulgaria (5) Canada (3) Chile (5) China (29) Costa Rica (1) Croatia (5) Czechoslovakia (5) Denmark (1) Estonia (1) Finland (2) France (30) Germany (40) Greece (7) Hong Kong (56) India (1) Indonesia (8] Ireland (1) Israel (9) Italy (37) Japan (404) Jordan (1) Kazakhstan (1) Korea (30) Malaysia (100) Mexico (1)Holland (1) Philippines (1) Poland (35) Portugal (16) Rumania (2) Russia (12) Singapore (28] Slovakia (1) Spain (4) Sweden (3) Switzerland (2) Taiwan (127) tie (15) Turkey (9) England (3) America (48] Ukraine (18] Vietnam (4) * () the number of applicants

Best regards,

Oliver Knott
www.oliver-knott.com


----------



## chester

Oliver nicely done! Just one thing - not Czechoslovakia but Czech Republic. And what is "tie" the name of?


----------



## arowanaman

I wonder how many people on this forum are in the contest this year I am one :usa2: maybe a head count on how many of you are out Here.


----------



## Ajax

I'm 2


----------



## redstrat

I'm in but I have VERY low expectations because my picture was horrible IMO.


----------



## slickwillislim

I already said I entered but lets make me 4. 

I just hope I don't get last.


----------



## chester

Count me as 5


----------



## jassar

You may all relax, as long as I'm in no one will be in last place!


----------



## slickwillislim

But jassar your #1 for your country.


----------



## jassar

Hey! I guess ur right slickwillislim


----------



## zQ.

My Place got 4 hahahaha :heh::heh:


----------



## ikhtiandr

Are we waiting for the results?


----------



## Gomer

Still no word. Usually results come during June.


----------



## vafd

This year the contest entry deadline was one month later than previously. So as per ADA home page "The contest results will be announced on this website at the _end of July_."

Regards.

Vladimir.


----------



## arowanaman

I did not really look all that hard but, where did it have where to send the money for the contest book? I know I can just order it from ADG, or Aqua forest.


----------



## turtlehead

WOO!!!! ranked 77 this vast improvement from 438 last year (my first year). Gomer you should have gotten it too


----------



## Gomer

Nothing yet


----------



## turtlehead

I remember you got it before me last year. Best of luck to you, I was really surprised to see 77.... No doubt you should be ranked higher this year too.


----------



## Gomer

never know  I did a fair bit worse last year than I did the year before that.


----------



## arowanaman

same with me I went from 39th to 170th, now I wonder where I will place:mrgreen:


----------



## standoyo

Results are out!!!


----------



## AQUAMX

Where can we view them?


----------



## ikhtiandr

standoyo said:


> Results are out!!!


Where can we view them?rayer:


----------



## turbomkt

In the mail  I think the contestants are starting to get their notifications.


----------



## AQUAMX

Thanks Mike


----------



## zQ.

> The contest results will be announced on this website at the end of July.


hehe,today 29th maybe tomorrow we will see the winners :heh:


----------



## arowanaman

worst year yet for placing, I just got my letter in the mail and I placed 593 out of the 1142 people who entered.


----------



## Gomer

I dropped back again I guess after I move, I need to set up a hardcore tank again instead of my little simple pleasure tanks.


----------



## Steven_Chong

Hmmm . . . 71

not bad at all.


----------



## gf225

70 - not too shabby.... 

Joking. Still not got mine yet.


----------



## ufuc

Hello

İs there a offer aplicant link for this contest?


----------



## Steven_Chong

gf225 said:


> 70 - not too shabby....
> 
> Joking. Still not got mine yet.


LOL!! That wouldn't surprise me though


----------



## wiste

> Hmmm . . . 71
> 
> not bad at all.


Which tank/photo did you submit?


----------



## Steven_Chong

wiste said:


> Which tank/photo did you submit?


That's what I'd like to ask Turtlehead. I entered Hau Coast, my most recent edited version of it. Though, I took all the photos of it off the net because the ADA guys said that publish it might disqualify me from my spot in their letter!


----------



## vafd

International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest 2007 Booklet is available for pre-order from the ADA store.

I guess results are coming soon.

Regards.

Vladimir.


----------



## Kookaburra

95 

... I'am happy, it's in the "100 top" :heh:


----------



## Ajax

241 I was trying to break the top 500, so I'm happy.


----------



## Steven_Chong

Ajax said:


> 241 I was trying to break the top 500, so I'm happy.


Way too low of a goal for you dude. With your execution skills, you should expect much MUCH higher of yourself I think.


----------



## vafd

1 to 576
the rest

Japanese for now.

Ranked 874 myself.

Regards.

Vladimir.


----------



## turtlehead

OMG steven beat me by a few hairs!!!!


----------



## Steven_Chong

Wow! Filipe made top ten!! Sweet!

Hey John, that's how I feel about Mike Senske-- snatches title as best American at 66. heh heh


----------



## zig

Just got my letter now, position 204 for me with an Iwagumi layout


----------



## slickwillislim

813 Atleast I didn't get last. 

I sent a completely unedited photo though. I think with 5 minutes of corrections I could have done better. Thats my excuse and I am sticking too it.

Great job Steven, John, and Tony. Socal was well represented.


----------



## Mellonman

#47 for me... sounds like a first place for me :-D


----------



## ufuc

I am sorry!

Ranked 548 myself.

Regards.


----------



## Maran

I'm 252 and I'm happy, last I was 501.


----------



## AQUAMX

It was my first time entering.

I entered an un edited and un planned entry so i could be part of it. I never planned to enter until next year. Turns out i placed 881 which i am happy about. It gives me inspiration to better myself next year.

Brad


----------



## jerome63770

88th... Very satisfied, for my first planted tank and my first contest it's a very good result I think


----------



## GoHan

Congrats. Dave Chow got the First Ranking of ADA 2007!


----------



## Kookaburra

And don't forget "Cliff HUI", who is third... An excellent classification, cheer with him! 

rayer:


----------



## Rek

my first year ... i'm 177 i'm very happy

congrat at all


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

149th here - ah well - there's always next year


----------



## FAAO

Hi there!

Congratulations to everyone!
Can you please wake me up… I think that I’m dreaming. I never thought that some day can be placed on 10th position of ADA's classification!

Take care,

Filipe


----------



## crazhzone

any pictures? I'm so curious to see all of tank here 

so please update any pics that u have


----------



## Haeun

WOW, congratulations, FAAO. I'm quite glad to see Dave Chow got 1st place! I always loved his scapes. Very awe-inspiring. Congrats to all others too.

I need to get my hands on a contest book!


----------



## Rek

FAAO said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone!
> Can you please wake me up&#8230; I think that I'm dreaming. I never thought that some day can be placed on 10th position of ADA's classification!
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Filipe


fantastic

very great Filipe


----------



## Steven_Chong

crazhzone said:


> any pictures? I'm so curious to see all of tank here
> 
> so please update any pics that u have


Actually ADA mentioned in their mail that the prize winning tanks cannot publish (including internet post) the photos they used in the competition until ADA does it themselves . . .


----------



## Mellonman

Steven_Chong said:


> Actually ADA mentioned in their mail that the prize winning tanks cannot publish (including internet post) the photos they used in the competition until ADA does it themselves . . .


... but many of them have ALREADY been published (some of them even on this forum ) ...

(for instance, mine is here :http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/14290-my-second-try-journal-4.html)


----------



## Haeun

Realistically, they can't really do much about it, though I'm sure they'd like to discourage it so that it forces people to buy the book instead of going to these internet forums.


----------



## turtlehead

many people don't know what the prize winning tanks acutally look like, I have not published my FINAL scape, and many people own many different scapes so people don't actually know which one they sent to ada


----------



## Kookaburra

Mellonman said:


> ... but many of them have ALREADY been published (some of them even on this forum ) ...
> (for instance, mine is here :http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/14290-my-second-try-journal-4.html)


If you are disqualified, can I take your place, my friend ?

:heh: :heh: :heh:


----------



## Mellonman

Kookaburra said:


> If you are disqualified, can I take your place, my friend ?
> 
> :heh: :heh: :heh:


No way...


----------



## Steven_Chong

LOL I'm paranoid, so I took all mine off. Just a click of the button on photobucket.


----------



## arowanaman

I'm so pissed I did so poorly I don't care and I am leaving mine on the forum WTF


----------



## standoyo

Lol! Now now, there's always next year! 
No:60 this year. fortunes improving. hehe.


----------



## Norbert Sabat

281 here....see ya next year


----------



## Leonard

****!! This is not beliveable!  Placed 1051
My first year but it really wasn't that bad! I'm very dissappointed... Hope I get better next year!

Stupid question: Do you get the ADA Contest 2007 book together with the confirmation of ranking? Or do you get it later? I have not order anyone yet. Can they send to Sweden? Anyone who have link to that page?


----------



## zQ.

Nothing to dissapointed ! You've entered the contest.
For me,im not even have confidence enough to enter.Im the one who gonna be dissapointed. (


----------



## vafd

Leonard,

You have to order the booklet for this year contest from the ADA Store. Shipping worldwide is probably free (so it was to Canada).

Regards.

Vladimir.


----------



## Cliff Hui

Thank You Dimitri, my friend, I love your aquarium very much also!! 

Congratulations to Dave, and every entries from here!! Although I am not very talkative in here, but I did read posts, and I really admire your works!!


----------



## Kookaburra

Cliff Hui said:


> Thank You Dimitri, my friend, I love your aquarium very much also!!


It is nice of your share, Cliff, but my tank cannot compete of beauty with your Aquascape ...


----------



## jassar

Hey! what a surprize! I'm not in last place 
I'm ranked 717 ...... so i'm not sure if i should cry or laugh! but I did laugh


----------



## pyramid

the first tank of mine ranked 104... unbelivable!


----------



## ikhtiandr

My results- 2004- 469 2005-64 2006-62 2007- 549


----------



## AQUAMX

The wait to see the winners tanks is killing me lol.


----------



## turbomkt

I'll let you know how the presentation goes.


----------



## Steven_Chong

Darn, dude, you're going to the party!? I'm so jealous . . . my parents said no way was I going in the middle of school though . . . -_-


----------



## turbomkt

I'm here for work, so it only made sense


----------



## zQ.

Today is 15/9 is there any informations about the top ten tanks ?


----------



## AQUAMX

Ahhhh the suspense.

Party should be well and trully finished by now.

Pics should start turning up on the net anytime now. We hope....


----------



## turbomkt

Yep. The two hour train ride back to Yokosuka is over, too. 

What do you want to know? There were 5 non-asians at the party this year. I was hoping the Senske's and others would be there.


----------



## turbomkt

Oh...the book this year includes scoring info on the top 100 tanks so you can see what strengths and weaknesses were.


----------



## slickwillislim

To bad there was such a small westerner presence at this ADA contest. 

How many people attended? Did you meet any cool people? I hope you had fun. 

I wonder how many people on APC attended?


----------



## turbomkt

There were a couple folks from APC, but that's only because I know the CAU contingent was there.

I met a few very nice folks. I think I'll be making a presentation on this trip at the next meeting.


----------



## slickwillislim

Can't wait. I already checked out the pictures CAU posted on their site. To bad the pictures of the winning tanks are so poor.(pictures of slides in the background) 

I think I will order the contest book. I think seeing the pros and cons listed out would be interesting.


----------



## AQUAMX

Hi Mike

What a priviledge to be there in person, i could only wish.

From what we see in recent years it appears that the Nature style aquariums featuring wood and stone are dominating over the stem plant and iwagumi layouts of recent times. It seems the use of sand etc is becoming more apparent.

Having seen the top 10 tanks now from the party would you agree with that statement?

Its nice to have an insight into where the flow is heading.

Kind regards

Brad


----------



## turbomkt

Brad,
I would say iwagumi layouts are lacking in the top 10, but stem plant arrangements are not.

I believe Amano himself made the statement that the style of aquascaping is changing toward more creative use of both stone and wood together.

IMO, Filipe Oliveira had the most creative scape of the top 10. One judge wasn't sure to consider it an Aquascape or a Landscape 

Oh yeah...I'm not sure just how many times T. Amano said that use of decorative sand will bring a point deduction in future contests. His primary reason is the difficulty of maintaining a scape that uses it (hard to keep clean, uniform and free of plants).

If no one posts the same information, I'll be compiliing my take-aways from his short seminar on improving the aquascapes of 20 of the top 126 entries. Once I've presented it to SCAPE at the next meeting I attend, I'll add it here. The entries he made critiques on were 28-31, 35, 37-38, 49, 51, 56-57, 59, 72, 78, 90, 94, 112, 115, 123, 126. I'm not sure if it's because they were there, or they were outstanding scapes with minimal corrections that could have brought them closer to the top. If any of those were folks here, I'll provide my notes via PM.


----------



## turtlehead

Boo, I'm in Hong Kong and I still couldn't go.....  scheduling conflicts suck, but I would be considered a "westerner" if I did go. Good thing Amano didn't talk about my tank which used sand too hehe.

Same boat as you Steven (((((((((((( I HAD THE MONEY TO SNEAK THEREEE!!!!


----------



## davidjchj17

congrats, to all of you, i ended up in 403rd place, not to bad for my first time...

anyone knows when the booklet is going to be released? i`ve preordered it but the status says "pending"... does anyone has recieved it yet?, 

regards...


----------



## turbomkt

The booklet is available. I just don't know when it will be sent out. They had them ready at the party.


----------



## stinki

hi guys ,
my name is Yossi , i am from israel 
my rank in ADA2007 is 446 ...

i wonder if u know when thy gona publish the top 10 work (the picturs) ?


----------



## Leonard

Where can I watch the last years contributions? When will ADA let out the pics and where ?


----------



## AQUAMX

Check out these 3 pages

http://www.aquasaigon.org/forums/showthread.php?t=174


----------



## turbomkt

I finally made it out to Aqua Shop Negishi in Yokosuka. This was the first LFS that party attendees were invited to tour Monday after the party. I had to work, so I couldn't make it. Oh well...I've been there a number of times before 

Anyway...it appears the book isn't out to the stores yet.


----------



## jsenske

Here's some of the top finishers. ADA just sent these over to me. I have the top 27, and I'll post more later unless someone else beats me to it.

Grand Prize:










2nd:










3rd:










4th:









5th:










Just plain cool:


----------



## darkfury18

They all look amazing!!!


----------



## zig

Thanks for posting Jeff, good pictures at last.

The last tank you posted with the waterfall effect came in 7th position AFAIK, the blog I have linked below gives details on how this is done, the waterfall effect is actually done with sand!! Pretty neat.

http://www.xylema.net/index.php/Faca-Voce-Mesmo/Como-fazer-Uma-Cachoeira.html


----------



## Terra Incognita

WOW! Those are truly breathtaking. #3, and the waterfall actually made me gasp.


----------



## stinki

AMAZING !!!!

thx man


----------



## kirua 666

Hemianthus Micranthemoides red for the #5. Can I laughing?
#4 Esterallis heads are yellow and orange but the feet are fresh green ? Can I laughing ?

Photoshop is not forbidden for ADA ? Modifications are extreme !!! Nobody is chocked?


----------



## kirua 666

But the number one is fantastic...


----------



## stinki

we whant to see more pic plz


----------



## turtlehead

WOW that waterfall actually move?!?!?! omg I thought it was a back poster.... he deserved his rank then.


----------



## turbomkt

John,
That artificial waterfall is decorative sand.

I think I've said it once or twice before, though...next year folks will lose points for decorative sand. Amano says it's because tanks that use it are too difficult to maintain.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

Bummer Mr A said that. For what it's worth, the effect was great and ingenious. Kudos to the gentleman who did it


----------



## stinki

more ADA pictures ....please....


----------



## jsenske

Here's some more top finishers:

6th: 









8th:









9th: 









10th: 









11th:










12th:


----------



## Leonard

some of them very very nice 
but the top classed tanks wasn't the best I think! I liked 3rd, 8th and 9th most


----------



## jsenske

I agree. It always seems to go that way. 

#1 is cool, but a little weird and just doesn't do it for me. The combination of that small gravel and that jagged rock does not work at all, IMO. It a good tank, but not #1 best in the world to me.


----------



## jsenske

Some more:

14th: 









15th:


----------



## stinki

great aquarium ...wher is number 7
an number 12 and 13 ?


----------



## turbomkt

They were in earlier posts, I believe. 7 was for sure.


----------



## Steven_Chong

. . . crud, the level jumped up again . . . -_-

Jeez, I got so much work to do . . .

(11 & Ranking = cool are especially the ones making me feel that way)


----------



## zQ.

Here is full of pic from 28th ranked tank to 1st.
http://www.aquasaigon.org/forums/showthread.php?t=204
hope it can help.


----------



## defdac

I would love to take a closer look at 123 from the aquasaigon-link (the 60 cm tank). That looks amazing.


----------



## turbomkt

Best I could get with my scanner...


----------



## zig

You can find pictures of all the tanks ranked from position 1 to 27 on the link below, good quality pictures as well. Still no sign of the official competition booklet I'm a bit disappointed with that I have to say, I thought it would have shipped sooner with the pre order from ADA.

http://www.adana-th.com/limagegal/thumnail/2007_1.htm

Oh yeah watch out for a pop up on that page, sorry forgot to mention that, still worth it for the pics IMO.


----------



## Steven_Chong

I wonder if there'll be like a top 100 release . . . to be honest I'd like to get copies of images of the top 100 that are better than what one could get by scanning the contest book . . .


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic

Has anyone received the IAPLC 2007 Booklet in USA yet.


----------



## defdac

> Best I could get with my scanner...


Thanks a bunch turbomkt! Must be baby-Scalare I guess since it's a 60 cm tank. Nice natural feel to the tank, not too super-clean. I like it!


----------



## turtlehead

If hong kong doesn't have the book yet, the US doesn't too.


----------



## Rek

there aren't new photo?


----------



## gf225

The PFK site have a blog running, featuring the Top 27. I've been lucky enough to see the hi-res 'originals' and I'm still totally blown away. The standard is so high now.

No. 7 literally made me take sudden intake of breathe!

There are judges comments with each entry.

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/blog.php?blogid=121


----------



## Leonard

I got the catalouge with all entries today  Just sad I was ranked #1051 :S


----------



## turbomkt

I traded e-mails with Jeff Senske. He has some coming in with the next container.


----------



## Mellonman

Many of us in France already received the book, it should be soon in your mailboxes...


----------



## turtlehead

So are you saying that this years contestants get the book for free again? Well I'm going out to the city this weekend so I can get it.


----------



## Mellonman

turtlehead said:


> So are you saying that this years contestants get the book for free again?


No, from this year on, you have to order it to ADA...


----------



## turtlehead

Good then I'm going out this weekend.


----------



## gbbudd

I placed 148 and im more then happy this is my first planted tank, i add no ferts and fussed with it very little. To place that well with the so many pro's out there around the world i can't complain what so ever, it was people's responces in these forums that lead me to give it a shot. pic that was entered was just a randum shot of the tank. This year im going to see what i can do with some effort. The best of the best always amaze me my hats off to you all. 
http://s194.photobucket.com/albums/z232/gbbudd/


----------

